# Tebaldi Butterfly Entrance Aria 1958



## tristanchord85 (Dec 27, 2016)

My question pertains to Tebaldi's studio recording of Butterly from 1958. Does she sing the last note of Butterfly's entrance aria as written? I could swear I read that that last note is a D sharp or something very high. If this is incorrect, please let me know. Anyway, knowing Tebaldi's short top, I listened for the note. It sounds like she lunges at a note that doesn't sound as high as what Callas or Scotto sang.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

If you are referring to the Decca recording, she sings a B flat in the entrance aria. The score indicates an optional D flat, but she does not sing this note. Tebaldi had a mature spinto voice at this point and the D flat would have been difficult to float or otherwise effect the delicateness that Puccini desired at this point.

This is still a great performance however, and one shouldn't be put off because of the lack of this one note.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Scott in PA said:


> If you are referring to the Decca recording, she sings a B flat in the entrance aria. The score indicates an optional D flat, but she does not sing this note. Tebaldi had a mature spinto voice at this point and the D flat would have been difficult to float or otherwise effect the delicateness that Puccini desired at this point.
> 
> This is still a great performance however, and one shouldn't be put off because of the lack of this one note.


Amen to this. ...............


----------



## tristanchord85 (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks Scott! That was exactly the information I was looking for.


----------

